# Sawmill Operation



## Tom Smart (Jun 2, 2017)

When there was still old growth to mill. 






Looks like everyone has all their fingers too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 2, 2017)

That's way cool!! Thanks fer sharing it!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2017)

Still used water transportation/log booms on Courd/e lane lake -St. Joe river until the early 2000's when the final lakeside mill was replaced with condos. The booms were about 1/2 mile long. cool movie


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2017)

Great video! Lots of long sleeves and hats. Liked the specialized mechanization for various tasks. Perhaps the good old days in milling. Chuck


----------

